# Portable GPS to Run FMT Chip



## ERK (Mar 6, 2019)

Also, when going to charge the battery, any issues doing that with gps unit still attached to the battery? Thanks for the input.


----------



## attitudeindicator (Sep 8, 2020)

I don't see the problem going direct to battery with your fuse setup. 

Have you considered a mount that's not permanent for your console? I wouldn't want the extra weight or loss of space for the setup your considering


----------



## ERK (Mar 6, 2019)

I have, but there is zero space on my small console. And all of my electronics (engine starter, bilge, trim tabs, nav lights, cockpit lights) run off of one PC680. I like the idea of another small battery onboard in the event my current battery goes bad 30 miles deep into the glades lol. The entire setup would be around 20 lbs, which I'm okay with


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

ERK said:


> I am thinking of repurposing a 7.5 quart Engle dry box to house a battery (likely Odyssey PC680 or 545) to run a Lowrance Elite FS 9" mounted on top, using a Ballzout mount. I would drill a 1-2" hole on the backside of the box to run the power wire to the unit and vent the battery, while covering with a clam shell vent to help prevent water intrusion. The idea is to have a portable unit to run FMT. Plus, I have zero console space and do not want to drill holes into the boat or have permanently mounted electronics outside of nav lights, bilge, and trim tabs. Straps can be threaded through the sides of box and secured to the boat via D-ring Seasucker mounts. Is it perfectly fine to just hook the GPS unit directly to the battery (the positive on the power cable has a 3amp fuse), or should a switch/battery disconnect of some sort be added? Feel free to call out any flaws in this plan.


What kind of boat are you running? Do you have a side- or center console?


----------



## ERK (Mar 6, 2019)

Skull Island 16' skiff center console. If I wanted, I could mount to the side of the console, but I don't want to do that. Portability is the goal. I want to either place the portable unit on the ground between my feet, or sit it on the attached cooler seat in front of the console and secure with straps running to a D-ring Seasucker mount on either side of the console. Should be a pretty slick setup. Main concerns was just around the wiring and battery charging.


----------



## attitudeindicator (Sep 8, 2020)

Ok, I understand what your looking for now. Makes sense for what you're doing.

Wiring should be pretty straight forward just follow the instructions for the unit which should be a fuse on the power wire to battery. 

Charging shouldn't be a problem either. All boats that are running electronics are using a battery that are being charged by engine at the time of use or with the unit off. So I don't see any problem using a charger that is compatible with your battery with everything connected.


----------

